# Why does a show still show as new after it's been watched?



## fpccsvb (Jul 14, 2012)

I've been a Tivo user for about 10 years now - Going back to when they had to dial in to update the show listings. One of my previous Tivo's died, so I splurged and got a new Edge. I'm so dissapointed. It's unstable - keeps dropping from the network. Tells me that it's not on the network, when Tivo shows that it has an ip address. The tivo service itself dies. And the interface is a huge step in the wrong direction - It's like I have to learn an entirely new system. 

So, aside my from my rant, I'm wondering if someone can tell me why a show would show up as new when I've already watched it? I honestly can't tell when I have new shows and when I don't with this thing - just awful.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

New refers to newly broadcast, not to its watched status


----------



## fpccsvb (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, if so, that seems like something that's changed. What's the timeframe on when something is considered new? How is a user supposed to know when a folder has shows in it that they haven't watched?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

fpccsvb said:


> Well, if so, that seems like something that's changed. What's the timeframe on when something is considered new? *How is a user supposed to know when a folder has shows in it that they haven't watched*?


For episodic programming (i.e., TV series), there should be a timeline associated with the individual recording that marks your progress in watching the show. Also, if you have started but not finished watching the recording you will presented with the choice to resume playing or to play from the beginning.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Tivo has gone downhill quickly and I just don't see them being around another 10 years, probably not even 5 years. And that's sad because I went from a VCR years ago to a Tivo and had loved the experience and purchased numerous generations of them.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

"Mark as Watched" would be a nice feature to have. I'd like to see it show up in two places. When being asked to Keep or Delete after finishing an episode. So, it'd be Keep, Delete, or Mark as Watched. When looking at the info for an individual show, where it has Play/Delete/Explore this show/Keep until/More options... under More options, it'd have "Mark as Watched".

I wonder if enough people feel the same as I do. Because it's useful if two people watch the same DVR, but don't know when one has finished the episodes they have agreed to delete. Three people becomes a problem though.

I can't always rely on the bar showing if a show has been watched. So, if I'm binging a series I've recorded, I may start a minute into the next one so I know where to begin.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

I came to TiVo from a DirecTV Genie in 2016 and not being able to tell, at a glance, if a recording had been watched was something that really annoyed me. But I eventually got used to it and don't even think about it anymore. Still would be nice to have though.


----------

